# CWC RN Divers - MK.2 upgrades - review



## Hoppyjr

Hello CWC fans,

I've previously owned the matte finish CWC Divers watch and thought it was a really nice watch. The matte finish reminded me of a Sinn, while the dial and hands had that old school Omega look. That the seconds hand of my quartz model hit the markers spot-on was a nice surprise. All good stuff. The only thing I'd have changed would be to add a sapphire crystal.

I looked at the automatic models, but didn't purchase one because I didn't care for the polished inner chapter ring / rehaut. It seemed out of place in a military inspired watch and just didn't "sing to me" as the matte finish did.

Fast forward to the present day.....

When I noticed CWC had a MK.2 version; with sapphire crystal, 120-click bezel, and improved lume, I had to investigate. I also noticed the website photos appear to show the automatic model with a brushed finish on that chapter ring / rehaut. Could it be?

I decided to call and order the brushed/polished (standard finish) automatic model. I was very pleased with the process and I found Malcom a nice gent to work with. The watch arrived today!

Imagine my pleasant surprise when I opened the box and confirmed the chapter ring is in fact done in brushed finish. Win.

The 120-click bezel is perfection. It has a nice, solid feel with no play and positive clicks. All bezels should be this good. Win.

The sapphire crystal belongs on this watch. It gives a clear view of the matte finish dial, but offers that scratch resistance most of us prefer. Win.

The case finishing is excellent, as it was before. Win.

Finally, the improved lume is real. It's much stronger then the MK.1 quartz I owned. I can't yet comment on longevity, but initial intensity is great. Win.

Now it's no secret than I'm a fan of nato straps, so these CWC Divers work for me, but I realize others may not feel the same. Bottom line? This is a terrific watch with solid construction, some military significance, and it's a watch you won't see on the wrist of others. In the MK.2 version I believe it to be a really good value. I'd do it again and probably will. The black model is calling my name.

Hoppy

Photos to follow. For reference, my wrist is currently about 7.75"










Here are a couple size comparisons with my 114060 Submariner and EZM2.


----------



## simonp67

Definitely a beauty, I need another CWC in my stable


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mellonb1

Nice review, Hop. It's on my radar. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

mellonb1 said:


> Nice review, Hop. It's on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Had one of these loaned recently (DLC version) and was very impressed. 

Congrats


----------



## centurionavre

Love the no-date look. Can anyone comment on if there is one stop or two stops when pulling the crown to set the time? (Two stops indicate a hidden date function.)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

centurionavre said:


> Love the no-date look. Can anyone comment on if there is one stop or two stops when pulling the crown to set the time? (Two stops indicate a hidden date function.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Two.

I realize some brands disable that date feature, but here it's the standard ETA 2824 motor.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## scooby

Congrats on the pickup! The upgrades are very nice indeed. I previously had the CWC Quartz diver with mineral. I ended up splurging for the sapphire version recently, along with the Quartz Chrono in Sapphire and the new G-10 with sapphire and screwdown crown.

I really enjoy the CWC line. They have a vintage charm that is really well done. Like you, I'm a huge NATO fan too so the fixed lugs are a non issue. My only gripe is the huge price increase over the years. I think I paid well over double for the new CWC Quartz diver in sapphire vs the Quartz mineral I bought a couple of years ago. Hard to justify double the price for better lume and sapphire. Still, I had to have it


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ Very nice Scooby!

Could you please snap a photo with the diver and G10 side by side?


----------



## Toothbras

Cwc + Subaru? You have good taste!


----------



## Toothbras

scooby said:


> Congrats on the pickup! The upgrades are very nice indeed. I previously had the CWC Quartz diver with mineral. I ended up splurging for the sapphire version recently, along with the Quartz Chrono in Sapphire and the new G-10 with sapphire and screwdown crown.
> 
> I really enjoy the CWC line. They have a vintage charm that is really well done. Like you, I'm a huge NATO fan too so the fixed lugs are a non issue. My only gripe is the huge price increase over the years. I think I paid well over double for the new CWC Quartz diver in sapphire vs the Quartz mineral I bought a couple of years ago. Hard to justify double the price for better lume and sapphire. Still, I had to have it
> 
> View attachment 12486601
> 
> View attachment 12486603
> 
> View attachment 12486605


Whaaaa?? I didn't know you picked up 3 new ones, congrats they look great! Your old one is being well taken care of


----------



## Vlance

Sorry, but that 'L' belongs below that hand stack 

* flame suit on!


----------



## scooby

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ Very nice Scooby!
> 
> Could you please snap a photo with the diver and G10 side by side?


Sure thing Hoppy. Here you go. I always thought my previous G-10 acrylic wore a tad smaller than its 36mm dimensions. I don't have the same feeling with this new one. I think that's due to the beefier screwdown crown and the new caseback. The old caseback was pretty thin and flat. This new screwback is much beefier and adds a little to the height of the watch. I think it definitely has a better presence on the wrist vs the previous gen.


----------



## Narc'd

Mine says hello! I got it about 8 or 9 days ago and have been wearing it since.


----------



## Hoppyjr

scooby said:


> Sure thing Hoppy. Here you go. I always thought my previous G-10 acrylic wore a tad smaller than its 36mm dimensions. I don't have the same feeling with this new one. I think that's due to the beefier screwdown crown and the new caseback. The old caseback was pretty thin and flat. This new screwback is much beefier and adds a little to the height of the watch. I think it definitely has a better presence on the wrist vs the previous gen.
> 
> View attachment 12488449
> 
> View attachment 12488439
> 
> View attachment 12488441


Thanks very much. Those look great!


----------



## Toothbras

Narc'd said:


> Mine says hello! I got it about 8 or 9 days ago and have been wearing it since.
> 
> View attachment 12488611
> 
> View attachment 12488615
> 
> View attachment 12488619


Today is my 30th day in a row wearing mine, just can't seem to take it off the wrist. I wound and wore my speedmaster for half a day earlier this week and then switched right back. It's just so darn comfy, no other watch has had this effect besides the sarb035. Glad you are enjoying yours!


----------



## Hoppyjr

I think the 14060 would be ideal, but this new CWC MK.2 was about 23% of the cost of a nice used 14060. I'm not comparing the two watches, but for a daily nato strap watch this works very nicely.

I wish CWC would have kept the base ETA in the MK.1 versions, but used the Chronometer version in the MK.2. Even if it added a couple hundred dollars it would have been a nice addition.

Today's photo. No, that isn't an orange colored filter, it's the sky filled with smoke from the wildfires.


----------



## Narc'd

> Today's photo. No, that isn't an orange colored filter, it's the sky filled with smoke from the wildfires.


You guys over in the States are really getting hammered with all sorts of horrendous weather, from wildfires on one extreme to hurricanes and floods on the other. I really hope everything passes with as little harm of persons and property as possible and any of you guys in the affected areas are safe and well.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Narc'd said:


> You guys over in the States are really getting hammered with all sorts of horrendous weather, from wildfires on one extreme to hurricanes and floods on the other. I really hope everything passes with as little harm of persons and property as possible and any of you guys in the affected areas are safe and well.


Thanks very much. No actual danger where I am in the Seattle area, this smoke is blowing over the mountains from terrible fires in the eastern part of the state. It doesn't help that we've had the most dry August on record, with no rain in sight. But hey, we still tell people it rains every day here....to keep them from moving here!


----------



## Toothbras

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks very much. No actual danger where I am in the Seattle area, this smoke is blowing over the mountains from terrible fires in the eastern part of the state. It doesn't help that we've had the most dry August on record, with no rain in sight. But hey, we still tell people it rains every day here....to keep them from moving here!


haha I used to live in Renton but live in Minnesota now. We went back to visit for our anniversary a few years ago and had gorgeous weather for 7 straight days, just thought we were super lucky


----------



## scooby

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks very much. No actual danger where I am in the Seattle area, this smoke is blowing over the mountains from terrible fires in the eastern part of the state. It doesn't help that we've had the most dry August on record, with no rain in sight. But hey, we still tell people it rains every day here....to keep them from moving here!


I'm in the Denver area and we've had smoke in the air all week from Wyoming and Montana fires. It's made for some interesting sunsets, but I've limited my time outdoors this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Duplicate


----------



## Hoppyjr

scooby said:


> I'm in the Denver area and we've had smoke in the air all week from Wyoming and Montana fires. It's made for some interesting sunsets, but I've limited my time outdoors this week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't imagine what those firefighters are going through. Tough work for sure.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Some shots on grey nato.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## manitoujoe

That gray is perfect. Nice watch, buddy!


----------



## TallWatch

Thanks for the nice review and pictures, really good thread!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks.

Here's a couple more shots.


----------



## TallWatch

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here's a couple more shots.


Yep, those pics did it.... i want one. That is one cool watch and just now realized why i prefer it to the Seamaster 300 - the thinner bezel is much nicer ! Same 3 atm depth rating but a much better price


----------



## Toothbras

Agree, the thin bezel is one of the best parts


----------



## Hoppyjr

TallWatch said:


> Yep, those pics did it.... i want one. That is one cool watch and just now realized why i prefer it to the Seamaster 300 - the thinner bezel is much nicer ! Same 3 atm depth rating but a much better price


The bezel is thin, but the chapter ring / rehaut is definitely wider. The dial is small compared to my Submariner, but the overall look really works.

I've owned the matte finish quartz model before and really liked it, but I love this one.

I can't honestly compare the CWC to a Rolex or Omega, other than the basic look, but I do think CWC is underrated and a solid value for the money.


----------



## TallWatch

I see, thanks !


----------



## longstride

Nicely done *Hoppyjr* .


----------



## 59yukon01

longstride said:


> Nicely done *Hoppyjr* .
> 
> View attachment 12514669


Great picture!


----------



## Sogeha

Thanks for the information guys, I've had these bookmarked for a while. I doubt it will be long before I get a diver automatic


----------



## Narc'd

Bought a Zulu Diver leather NATO from Watchgecko to give the watch a different look, removed the second flappy bit at the back as I always do so it sits closer to the wrist.


----------



## Narc'd

I "_watched_" a movie recently called "Stratton" - it wasn't great to be honest. The plot revolved about a member of the SBS working for MI6 hunting down a terrorist. Being a watch nerd of course half the reason I was watching was for the CWC SBS Diver on the main character's wrist! Link to watch it here if you're as nerdy as I am:roll:

Stratton (2017) | Afdah


----------



## Narc'd

There's a prototype of a new limited edition version of this watch on the CWC Instagram page. It's a left handed crown model with the PVD black bezel and crown from the SBS model fitted to a bead blasted, matte steel case: https://www.instagram.com/cabotwatchcompany/


----------



## TallWatch

Narc'd said:


> There's a prototype of a new limited edition version of this watch on the CWC Instagram page. It's a left handed crown model with the PVD black bezel and crown from the SBS model fitted to a bead blasted, matte steel case: https://www.instagram.com/cabotwatchcompany/
> 
> View attachment 12551449


I like the B/W colour scheme, matt finishing is great and the black crown is a nice touch ! I am still not nerdy enough to watch that movie ( but slowely caving in....) but i did find and order some polyester book screws and rubber grommets and i will dive into some home made strapping ! Thanks again fr all the ideas !


----------



## TallWatch

Narc'd said:


> Bought a Zulu Diver leather NATO from Watchgecko to give the watch a different look, removed the second flappy bit at the back as I always do so it sits closer to the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12542185


Great pics mate ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Narc'd said:


> Bought a Zulu Diver leather NATO from Watchgecko to give the watch a different look, removed the second flappy bit at the back as I always do so it sits closer to the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12542185


You should check out the ToxicRoo kangaroo leather natos that Terry is selling at ToxicNatos. Good stuff!


----------



## sgtlmj

Narc'd said:


> Bought a Zulu Diver leather NATO from Watchgecko to give the watch a different look, removed the second flappy bit at the back as I always do so it sits closer to the wrist.


LOL!!! My NATO straps will henceforth be referenced as having a flappy bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd

> LOL!!! My NATO straps will henceforth be referenced as having a flappy bit.


As they're military inspired strap designs, maybe "tactical flappy bit" would be a more apt description? 

I've never found my watches tend to slide off a Nato strap so don't really see the need for the second bit. I just snip them off so the watch sits less high off the wrist.

What I have started doing is cutting this piece off less short, then putting a small stitch in it to tie it to the main piece of strap material to stop it flapping about. With the leather strap I glued rather than stitched it.

The single layer of strap passes between the spring bar and case as normal, when the double layer reaches the spring bar it is too thick to pass through - acting as a fixed stopping point so the buckle always sits in the right place on my wrist.


----------



## sgtlmj

Narc'd said:


> As they're military inspired strap designs, maybe "tactical flappy bit" would be a more apt description?
> 
> I've never found my watches tend to slide off a Nato strap so don't really see the need for the second bit. I just snip them off so the watch sits less high off the wrist.
> 
> What I have started doing is cutting this piece off less short, then putting a small stitch in it to tie it to the main piece of strap material to stop it flapping about. With the leather strap I glued rather than stitched it.
> 
> The single layer of strap passes between the spring bar and case as normal, when the double layer reaches the spring bar it is too thick to pass through - acting as a fixed stopping point so the buckle always sits in the right place on my wrist.


I usually amputate the tactical flappy bits (I could've used this term to describe some of the lieutenants from my Army days) on my straps as well, with the exception of a couple of really nice straps, and that's just to keep the extra buckle south of the watch for decoration. I use a sharp blade and cauterize the end with a soldering iron. Don't have any leather NATO's, so hadn't thought about that solution until now.


----------



## Jojo73

Hoppyjr said:


> Some shots on grey nato.


I Like that look  . Watch looks Great with that NATO!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

CWC + Toxic NATO in Admiralty grey strap.


----------



## Narc'd

> CWC + Toxic NATO in Admiralty grey strap.


That's a nice shade of grey there - looks like a more true grey, I've found some of the grey NATO's actually have what looks like a green tint to them - the original CWC, the Phoenix and the Watchgecko grey straps all appear like this (to my eyes anyway).

My second Yellowdog Zulu rubber strap, the vented "Tropic" style this time around with a couple of customisations I requested.


----------



## jupiterfang

I canceled a MKII 300 project watch due to its super long waiting time. I think maybe I should get a CWC


----------



## Narc'd

> I canceled a MKII 300 project watch due to its super long waiting time. I think maybe I should get a CWC


That statement sounds like you've already half made your mind up and you've come here for a little reassurance from fellow addicts to - Do It, Do It, Do It........ ;-)


----------



## Hoppyjr

jupiterfang said:


> I canceled a MKII 300 project watch due to its super long waiting time. I think maybe I should get a CWC


Yes. You may never actually see that other brand, as delays of several years are apparently common.

Go for the CWC and you won't be disappointed. One suggestion, if buying new select the MK2 version of CWC as it includes the 120 click bezel, sapphire crystal, and improved (stronger) lume.


----------



## Toothbras

Hoppyjr said:


> Yes. You may never actually see that other brand, as delays of several years are apparently common.
> 
> Go for the CWC and you won't be disappointed. One suggestion, if buying new select the MK2 version of CWC as it includes the 120 click bezel, sapphire crystal, and improved (stronger) lume.


Agree you won't be disappointed with a cwc! However I am all for getting the mk1, yes it's a mineral crystal but who cares I've never scratched a Seiko crystal in 10 years and they're all mineral, plus 60 click bezel >>>>> 120 click all day every day. Such positive action and each click snaps into place with authority instead of quietly sliding in like a teenager coming home an hour past curfew. Lastly, the mk2 is super polished and shiny, seems out of place in a watch like this, the mk1 is just the right amount of brushed and polished so as to be beautifully perfect.

Last lastly, it costs a TON less.


----------



## Toothbras

Last last lastly let the pics do the talkin


----------



## Hoppyjr

Toothbras said:


> Agree you won't be disappointed with a cwc! However I am all for getting the mk1, yes it's a mineral crystal but who cares I've never scratched a Seiko crystal in 10 years and they're all mineral, plus 60 click bezel >>>>> 120 click all day every day. Such positive action and each click snaps into place with authority instead of quietly sliding in like a teenager coming home an hour past curfew. Lastly, the mk2 is super polished and shiny, seems out of place in a watch like this, the mk1 is just the right amount of brushed and polished so as to be beautifully perfect.
> 
> Last lastly, it costs a TON less.


Not entirely correct, but close. 

The sapphire vs mineral crystal thing is personal preference, but sapphire is more expensive.

The 120 click bezel in this model is not "quietly sliding" but has just as much definition and precision as the MK1 quartz I previously owned. There is no play and the detents are all precise, aligned, and firm.

Speaking of my MK1 quartz; I suspect the "shiny" you refer to may be because yours is the matte/blasted finish? I can't tell from the photo on my phone (yes, I'm old) but the matte finish is available in both MK1 & MK2 versions. The case of the brushed (non-matte) version is the same combination of brushes and polished surfaces as it has always been. The ring around the dial is different however; with the older versions using a shiny polished finish and the later models using a fully brushed ring, which is arguably better looking. I believe this change is across the board with all recent MK1 & MK2 models.

A used CWC will surely cost less than new and I agree, it will be a fantastic watch. There really is no wrong answer, but my MK2 brushed is a stellar watch - every more so when cost is factored in.


----------



## Narc'd

I have the Mk.2 version of the watch, there's a choice of the standard all polished finish or polished sides with a brushed top - which is what I went for. I believe the bezels match the finish also so polished/brushed depending on what choice you made. Both versions have a brushed chapter ring as far as I know. This is an improvement over the Mk.1 in my opinion, I just thought the polished chapter ring was a little too shiny looking.

You could always get a new sapphire to replace the mineral glass of a Mk.1 when it eventually had enough scratches to annoy you (if any). It's an option anyway.

Also, I bought a spare bezel for my watch at the time of purchase. They cost £80.00 so a pricey item (but I hate scratched bezels inserts). This is for the entire bezel with insert inside it and the bezel click spring. So it could possibly be an option to eventually fit this to a Mk.1. The detents for the number of clicks are dependent on the bezel and spring so I'd imagine it should be just a straight swap.

My watch came with a slightly misaligned bezel that I wasn't pleased with considering the price paid. I swapped out the original bezel for the spare one I bought and that lines up perfectly. The bezel action is fantastic from my point of view, each click has a nice defined snap to it as it falls into position, there's no play in it and every click is exactly the same - not like the CLICK-click-CLICK-click you get with a Seiko.

I put up details in a review I did in the Dive Watch Forum where you can view the brushed/polished finish of my watch and also close ups of the spare bezel & spring. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/cwc-...er-nato-zulu-my-newest-additions-4524979.html


----------



## Toothbras

Hoppyjr said:


> Not entirely correct, but close.
> 
> The sapphire vs mineral crystal thing is personal preference, but sapphire is more expensive.
> 
> The 120 click bezel in this model is not "quietly sliding" but has just as much definition and precision as the MK1 quartz I previously owned. There is no play and the detents are all precise, aligned, and firm.
> 
> Speaking of my MK1 quartz; I suspect the "shiny" you refer to may be because yours is the matte/blasted finish? I can't tell from the photo on my phone (yes, I'm old) but the matte finish is available in both MK1 & MK2 versions. The case of the brushed (non-matte) version is the same combination of brushes and polished surfaces as it has always been. The ring around the dial is different however; with the older versions using a shiny polished finish and the later models using a fully brushed ring, which is arguably better looking. I believe this change is across the board with all recent MK1 & MK2 models.
> 
> A used CWC will surely cost less than new and I agree, it will be a fantastic watch. There really is no wrong answer, but my MK2 brushed is a stellar watch - every more so when cost is factored in.


I definitely agree about there being no bad choice, I love mine more each day, they are absolutely fantastic watches


----------



## bmdaia

Aside from the ludicrous price any thoughts on the historic reisssue? I am falling for it somehow. Can’t look away from the dial. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

bmdaia said:


> Aside from the ludicrous price any thoughts on the historic reisssue? I am falling for it somehow. Can't look away from the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like others have said:

* lume on indices/hands don't match. Why? No clue.

* "T" when it's luminova. Historically accurate... but still weird

* price is insane. I think cwc realized they screwed up when they said they are willing to swap out dials of this reissue in the future


----------



## bmdaia

I love love the faux patina and the tiny "T" does not bother me. I can't get a feel for the case though. Are these cases Rolex-Omega quality or are they basically a Swiss "SKX" (robust but not highly refined)?? I can't tell from the pics and won't pull the trigger.



Toothbras said:


> Like others have said:
> 
> * lume on indices/hands don't match. Why? No clue.
> 
> * "T" when it's luminova. Historically accurate... but still weird
> 
> * price is insane. I think cwc realized they screwed up when they said they are willing to swap out dials of this reissue in the future


----------



## Narc'd

I cannot comment on the reissue model but the standard model's case finishing would be "Swiss SKX" as you described. The watch's original purpose 35 years ago was just to act as a tool for the navy so there was no need for elobrate case finishing, given the reissue seems to be sticking very close to the spirit of the very first automatic diver's watch from CWC then I'm guessing the case finishing follows suit. The bezel insert on the standard CWC is better quality than an SKX however, it has a matt black finish with the numerals etched into it and filled with white paint. The bezel action is much better IMO also, 120 precise and even sounding clicks. Overall it doesn't feel luxurious or fancy - but there are no rattles, the bezel wont rattle if you tap it with your finger - solid is a good way of describing it.


----------



## Quartersawn

Toothbras said:


> * "T" when it's luminova. Historically accurate... but still weird


This is not the first time. The 2012 bead blasted version has a Luminova dial and a circle T. The watch is awesome and the discrepancy doesn't bother me. They also produced an SBS no date with the circle T/Luminova dial, I wish I had gotten one. I sold my tritium SBS because I didn't like the day-date on it.


----------



## marineblf

such nice looking watches...wish I could justify a diver...but maybe the GS


----------



## Paul Ramon

Quartersawn said:


> This is not the first time. The 2012 bead blasted version has a Luminova dial and a circle T. The watch is awesome and the discrepancy doesn't bother me. They also produced an SBS no date with the circle T/Luminova dial, I wish I had gotten one. I sold my tritium SBS because I didn't like the day-date on it.


2012 'T' dial checking in, and you're not the only one looking for an SBS no date 'T' ;-)


----------



## Narc'd

Tried a couple of different coloured NATO straps on.

Crown & Buckle Premium Grey:





























C&B grey Vs original CWC admiralty grey Vs Watchgecko/Zuludiver admiralty grey















Watchgecko desert sand:


----------



## rudarb2990

Nice review. Have been a fan of CWC for a while, just haven't had the spare cash to pick one up. I would be quite torn between this model and the newest release of 1980 "milsub".


----------



## mtb2104

Have been thinking about CWC, and finally it landed. 

Hanging out with his friends.


----------



## TallWatch

Great to see all these side by sides, helps a lot in choosing what to aim for next. Both for straps and (versions of) watches. Thanks Gents !


----------



## Narc'd

Mine got freshened up for today so it's nice and clean prior to Santa's arrival!

Have been wearing her a lot, in boats and swimming. I always wash the watch down and look after it but I still wanted to get under the bezel where you wouldn't normally be able to clean. That's my excuse anyway and I'm stickin' to it. I swear it had nothing to do with any inherent desire to take things apart that normal people would leave well enough alone! So if you have a life, probably best go read another thread around now :roll:

So here it is, bezelless...bezeless...bezel-less :-s......without it's bezel...









I have this rubber bezel removal tool that aids you grip the bezel to get it off. I've found them pretty useless in the past but the CWC's bezel comes off quite easily so it works very well in conjunction with these watches. Not a negative - it makes maintenance very easy and encourages you to do it occasionally. Simply grip the bezel with the rubber doo-hickey in one hand and simultaneously rotate and pull it away from the case whilst using your other hand to grip the case itself and pull the opposite direction.

Here's the click spring with the tabs that engage the ratchet teeth on the underside of the bezel. There's a 4th tab bent in the opposite direction that locates the spring in a small hole in the watch case. You can't see it it the photo but it's at that circular shaped divot visable at the 2 o'clock position.









And the hole that the locating tab on the click spring sits into.









I forgot to photo the underside of the bezel today but I took one previously of the spare bezel I have for the watch for when I scratch this one up and cry like a baby. Yes, I am that anal that I bought a spare!









As far as I can tell, the bezel is made from 4 pieces - the insert, the main bezel body itself, the ratchet ring and the retaining spring. I'm guessing but by the looks of it, the ratchet ring is pressed into the main bezel body - this separate manufacturing operation would allow nice, sharp teeth to be machined across their entire length, there's no rounding off in the corners where they meet the main body like there would be if machined as one piece. This piece is pressed in so far as to leave a gap above it creating a recess where the retaining spring sits into.

Below, beneath the crystal you can make out the groove that the retaining spring snaps into.
















The watch looks grimey in the images posted so far, especially looking at the groove for the bezel retaining spring. It actually isn't, it's only a few months old and looked after. The close up shots just seem to make it look 10 times worse than it is.

With the click spring placed back on the case, the bezel was simply snapped back on using finger pressure - no drama. Then, just to make sure of things I checked the bezel alignment.


----------



## Quartersawn

^^^It even looks good without the bezel.

Where did you get the rubber bezel wrench?


----------



## Narc'd

> ^^^It even looks good without the bezel.
> 
> Where did you get the rubber bezel wrench?


I got it from https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/watch-bezel-remover-af-swiss or found this if it's closer to you in the US, it's towards the bottom of the page once you follow the link Bezel Removers

I forgot to mention in my previous post - all the parts got cleaned using a small, soft bristled toothbrush - under the bezel where the teeth are, the click spring and the watch case recesses where the click spring and retaining spring locate.


----------



## Narc'd

I see CWC have 2 new options for their dive watches on their website now, they're called the "1983 spec". There's, the "Mk.2 1983 spec" as per the title of this thread but with what appears to be the plastic, lumed bezel insert from the really expensive, re-release model - for an additional £20.00 over the normal Mk.2 model of course. (£699 V £679) https://www.cwcwatch.com/collection...-royal-navy-divers-mk2-watch-quartz-1983-spec

And then there's the "Mk.1 1983 spec", again with the plastic bezel insert only this time it seems they're extorting, sorry charging and extra £100 pounds over the regular Mk.1 (£599 V £499)

How can they charge an additional £20 for the plastic bezel on one model but then an additional £100 on another. Am I misreading something here? https://www.cwcwatch.com/collection...c-royal-navy-divers-watch-quartz-1983-reissue

To confuse things even more, if you go to the link I posted above for the "Mk.2 1983 spec" watch you'll see it has a 120 click bezel - like the regular Mk.2 watch but if you look at the same model but access it through the "Heritage Reissue Watches" under their "Catalogue" drop down menu, it lists the same watch as only having a 60 click bezel.

Between having 2 different bezel clicks listed for the same model, "Mk.1's" and "Mk.2's" and having "reissues" I think their entire naming system is very confusing - especially if you were just starting to look into these watches and were trying to get the various different spec's into your head.


----------



## mtb2104

They must have fixed it as I am reading 60 for both though. I agree that their naming might need some improvement as the "matte" mk2 quartz is actually brushed, while there might be some blasted "matte" ones coming out 2018... can't they just use "brushed" for brushed, and possible "matte" for blasted?


----------



## Narc'd

> They must have fixed it as I am reading 60 for both though.


Yup, they've changed it to 60 click for both now. It was definitely different last night - I checked plenty of times before I posted in case I made a fool of myself! LOL I think it had only gone online a short while at that stage so maybe they spotted it - or maybe they read this thread! Looking at the standard Mk.1 and the 1983 issue Mk.1 - it's hard to justify the extra £100 for a plastic insert though.


----------



## Narc'd

My Mk.2 getting wet this morning doing a basic navigation training exercise in a rescue boat. It's on the 340mm, extra long CWC black NATO strap to fit over the surface drysuit.
















And also just fooling about!


----------



## Toothbras

Narc'd said:


> My Mk.2 getting wet this morning doing a basic navigation training exercise in a rescue boat. It's on the 340mm, extra long CWC black NATO strap to fit over the surface drysuit.
> 
> View attachment 12752095
> 
> View attachment 12752097
> 
> 
> And also just fooling about!
> 
> View attachment 12752099
> 
> View attachment 12752105


Real world action. Love it!!!


----------



## mtb2104

Ready for desk dive!


----------



## Toothbras

mtb2104 said:


> Ready for desk dive!


Lookin solid


----------



## Tanjecterly

This is a dangerous thread. I am trying to save up for an Omega 2264.50 and yet these pictures make me lust after the CWC RN Diver.

Seriously, is it even worth spending that kind of money for MKII when the MK1 is perfectly fine? I don't recall any lume issues with the Mark 1 version the couple of times I had it. (And, yes, I'm thinking of acquiring it for a third time.)


----------



## mtb2104

Tanjecterly said:


> ...Seriously, is it even worth spending that kind of money for MKII when the MK1 is perfectly fine? I don't recall any lume issues with the Mark 1 version the couple of times I had it. (And, yes, I'm thinking of acquiring it for a third time.)


For me it was the brushed VS polished situation. If they had brushed top for quartz for MKI, I would just take that.

As for automatic version, the polished inner ring might be the deciding factor.


----------



## Narc'd

> Seriously, is it even worth spending that kind of money for MKII when the MK1 is perfectly fine? I don't recall any lume issues with the Mark 1 version the couple of times I had it. (And, yes, I'm thinking of acquiring it for a third time.)


I always liked the CWC's but something always prevented me from buying one. Eventually I caved in and got a Mk.2 - the addition of a brushed case top option along with a brushed chapter ring instead of a polished one were improvements from a personal point of view. These are purely subjective points so it'll change from person to person. The addition of a sapphire crystal was also nice.

Tanjecterly - I've never even held a Mk.1 in my hand so the following points are purely my perspective from looking at images on the internet and taking educated guesses. As you have owned one of these watches previously you'll have a far better idea about the points I'm about to raise regarding further differences between the Mk.1 and Mk.2.

Bezel insert - my feeling is that the Mk.1 used a bezel insert where the numbers were either printed or anodised on the surface, similarly to an SKX insert perhaps? The Mk.2 has the numbers etched into it and then filled with white paint. I cannot tell what it's made from, it could be black painted aluminium or some sort of powder coated steel - I haven't a clue. The black has a textured finish to it - my guess is it's better quality than the Mk.1









Again, I have no clue what the bezel action was like on the Mk.1. Maybe it was perfect, I have no idea. My suspicions are the Mk.2 is superior and I'll detail why - just remember these are educated guesses though and no more than that.

The Mk.2 has a 120 click bezel versus the Mk.1's 60 click. There's inherently going to be less free play with 3 degrees of movement versus 6 degrees. I believe the ratchet of the Mk.2 is of a superior design too.

Please see images posted in this forum showing the underside of a disassembled Mk.1 bezel. Take note of the size of the teeth and also their rounded profile: Cwc Diver Bezel Removal - Military Watches - The Watch Forum

OK, now I'm going to take a leap of faith and make some assumptions based on the below watch - A Broadarrow PRS-3 I recently picked up:









The 60 click bezel on the PRS-3 is far sloppier than the CWC Mk.2 - the CWC is just nice and tight and precise. Really nice. I have disassembled the PRS-3's bezel and it's construction looks very similar to the CWC Mk.1 in the image in the link I posted above. For the purposes of this discussion I'm going to assume that they are more or less the same (rightly or wrongly I'll freely admit).









Notice how similar - although not the same - the manufacturing method on this PRS-3 is to the CWC Mk.1 linked to above. The teeth are a different shape but both appear to be milled directly into the actual bezel body. Machining them this way means that the teeth cannot be completely sharp on all corners and edges as the milling cutter is round and needs to carry out certain movements during machining. I believe this is where some additional play comes into effect over the CWC Mk.2's bezel. The PRS-3's click spring comes up against less precisely machined surfaces than on the CWC Mk.2 and so has a less immediate "Stop" when turned clockwise.
















Have a look at the underside of my disassembled CWC Mk.2's bezel. The ratchet part appears to have been machined separately and then press fitted into the underside of the bezel. The advantage to this method of manufacture is that while making the teeth on the ratchet ring, the machine cutting tool can pass cleanly through the material without having to stop. This allows lovely sharp teeth to be made and helps with the bezel precision.









Side by side comparison.









Anyway, based on these assumptions and without ever getting my hands on a CWC Mk.1 that's why I reckon the Mk.2's bezel is POSSIBLY better. Please have a pinch of salt at the ready while reading this! LOL

Coming back to one of my previous points made earlier - the Broadarrow PRS-3 uses a polished chapter ring. I find this a bit too shiny and from web images it appears to be just like the shiny chapter ring of the CWC Mk.1. Of course, this is just my personal taste but I'm glad my Mk.2 has the brushed finish to it's chapter ring, it's just less distracting. (I don't have any side by side images taken to show the polished Vs brushed chapter rings).

Lume - Obviously having only owned the Mk.2 I cannot comment on how they compare. The Mk.2 is ok - but that's it and no more. It's certainly no Seiko and it's outshone by my C3 equipped Armida A9. And my C3 equipped Precista PRS-18-Q. But although not the brightest watch I have, it still works and at 6am with your eyes dark-adjusted I have no problem reading the time. The minute hand is very skinny though which means the slot in it for the lume paint is tiny. This will be common to the Mk.1 & Mk.2 I suppose but it means the minute hand can be harder to make out in the darkness than the broader hour hand.

The minute hand on the PRS-3 shown above doesn't glow any brighter than the CWC's but the lume track is at least twice as wide, maybe more. This makes it far easier to locate and read the time in the dark. I suppose it's something like a bigger aperture letting more light into a lens, only in this case it's a bigger hand letting more light out. There could be a swap coming in the future (I know - I'll be burned at the stake by you lot!)

I don't know if any of this helps with your decision or just makes it harder? Having owned a Mk.1 already then you're far less likely to be impressed with a Mk.2 than a complete newbie - I suppose that new watch honeymoon thing will be kinda gone for you. But I do think it will be a slightly better watch. Worth the extra cost????? That's a hard one all right. I really think that both versions are overpriced by a big margin. I also love my Mk.2....


----------



## Tanjecterly

Hey, Narc'd, thanks for your feedback! I appreciate the time and thought you've spent on this. I'll certainly be reading and rereading this treatise over and over.

Best, T.


----------



## TallWatch

Excellent comparison Narc`d , thanks.


----------



## jva59

This one is going to be hard to resist!


----------



## Quartersawn

Narc'd said:


> ...
> The 60 click bezel on the PRS-3 is far sloppier than the CWC Mk.2 - the CWC is just nice and tight and precise. Really nice. I have disassembled the PRS-3's bezel and it's construction looks very similar to the CWC Mk.1 in the image in the link I posted above. For the purposes of this discussion I'm going to assume that they are more or less the same (rightly or wrongly I'll freely admit)....


I can shed a bit of light on this.

I own the PRS-3 (Zeno version with the PRS-3 case back) and three CWC Mk.1 watches (and have sold two others in the past).

The PRS-3 bezel is MUCH sloppier than any of my CWCs. Oddly, my CWC auto has a much tighter bezel with hardly any play in it and the two quartz models are a bit looser with the PRS-3 being much looser. Having said that, I have no doubt the Mk.2 bezel has better action than the Mk.1 models.

Also, the Mk.1 does indeed have a standard printed (not engraved) bezel.


----------



## Narc'd

> I can shed a bit of light on this.
> 
> I own the PRS-3 (Zeno version with the PRS-3 case back) and three CWC Mk.1 watches (and have sold two others in the past).
> 
> The PRS-3 bezel is MUCH sloppier than any of my CWCs. Oddly, my CWC auto has a much tighter bezel with hardly any play in it and the two quartz models are a bit looser with the PRS-3 being much looser. Having said that, I have no doubt the Mk.2 bezel has better action than the Mk.1 models.
> 
> Also, the Mk.1 does indeed have a standard printed (not engraved) bezel.


Great info - thanks for sharing that with us. I was trying to do my best guesswork but there's nothing like getting it straight from the horses mouth. Now all we need is for someone...anyone!...that has both Mk.1 and Mk.2 versions so they can make a direct comparison between them.


----------



## Chasovnik

mellonb1 said:


> Nice review, Hop. It's on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


It's on my radar, too. Thanks for sharing. And, thanks for the size comparison photos. I often find these more helpful than just wrist shots...and everybody's wrists are different shapes even if they're technically the same size. Cheers!


----------



## Narc'd

Ok, I mentioned in a previous post I was considering this. Well, the sacrilege has been committed and I reckon it's a definite improvement. It's my watch and I'll do what I want!!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Narc'd said:


> Great info - thanks for sharing that with us. I was trying to do my best guesswork but there's nothing like getting it straight from the horses mouth. Now all we need is for someone...anyone!...that has both Mk.1 and Mk.2 versions so they can make a direct comparison between them.


I don't have photos to show you, but I've owned both versions. I believe I mentioned that previously, but if not; they are both great watches. I much preferred the sapphire crystal of the MK2. My MK1 was bead blasted, so it had a matching chapter ring / rehaut, but non-blasted MK1's had a polished inner ring. The MK2 brushed version has a matching brushed inner ring. It looks better.

The bezels on mine were equally firm and aligned. The MK1 being 60-clicks and MK2 being 120-clicks. I again prefer the MK2.

I sold mine to fund a different watch and I regret it. Another MK2 brushed is in my future.


----------



## sgtlmj

I know it’s sacrilege, but I do wish CWC would offer a top end automatic with drilled lugs and standard spring bars. A shiny RN no-date auto with a bracelet would rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd

> I know it's sacrilege, but I do wish CWC would offer a top end automatic with drilled lugs and standard spring bars. A shiny RN no-date auto with a bracelet would rock.




sgtlmj - Have you looked at the Precista PRS-3? It has a bigger bezel diameter and lug-to-lug than the CWC but apart from that it seems to have most of what you are looking for. And while not a top end movement, the 2824 inside it is at least upgraded with the Incabloc shock protection on the balance staff - that's possibly a one-up on the actual CWC auto. And it costs £340.00 which is a fraction of the cost of even a quartz CWC, let alone the auto version. I have a small 6.5" wrist so for me, at 42mm it's too big but were it not for that I'd probably have one over a CWC. They seem like a cracking watch for the money and it always puzzles me why these are not more of a hit here on WUS.









CASE


316L stainless steel, brushed on top and polished sides
Diameter 42mm, 46mm across including crown
Lug to lug height 49.6mm
Thickness 12.45mm to top of crystal
Lug spacing 22mm
Anti-magnetic 4800 A/m
Water resistance 300m
205 grammes on steel bracelet, 125 grammes on PU strap
Screw down crown, screw back, 60 click bezel with elapsed time insert
DIAL


Black
Hour markers Super Luminova C3
Date at 6 o'clock position
HANDS


White framed military-style hands
Luminous: Super Luminova C3
CRYSTAL


3mm flat sapphire, anti-reflective coating on underside
MOVEMENT


ETA2824-2 standard running at 28,800 BPH with quickset date, Incabloc shock protection
BRACELET


Fitted with stainless steel solid link bracelet with custom solid end pieces, screwed adjustment links and with safety fliplock clasp with divers' extension


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ Supposedly the lume in the PRS-3 is poor.


----------



## sgtlmj

Narc'd said:


> sgtlmj - Have you looked at the Precista PRS-3? It has a bigger bezel diameter and lug-to-lug than the CWC but apart from that it seems to have most of what you are looking for. And while not a top end movement, the 2824 inside it is at least upgraded with the Incabloc shock protection on the balance staff - that's possibly a one-up on the actual CWC auto. And it costs £340.00 which is a fraction of the cost of even a quartz CWC, let alone the auto version. I have a small 6.5" wrist so for me, at 42mm it's too big but were it not for that I'd probably have one over a CWC. They seem like a cracking watch for the money and it always puzzles me why these are not more of a hit here on WUS.


I've looked at a couple of the Timefactors watches, but they cannot be ordered from the site. I had actually saved up some money for a PRS-82, but Eddie has a message up that he's taking care of his wife after an injury/illness.

I've almost bought a Kronos watch just to be able to play around with springbars on the same size platform, but thought better of it. I do know some master machinists, and have considered having them chuck-up my watch and give it lug holes. I have some other things in the works though.


----------



## tnvol83

Is there a thicker minute hand on some of these? I've seen quartz and autos that at times appear to have thicker minute hands.


----------



## Snaggletooth

tnvol83 said:


> Is there a thicker minute hand on some of these? I've seen quartz and autos that at times appear to have thicker minute hands.


The difference you have noticed might be between the Heritage Reissue and the Standard RN Diver.

1980 CWC ROYAL NAVY DIVERS REISSUE








CWC RN DIVER








Photos from https://www.cwcwatch.com


----------



## Narc'd

> Is there a thicker minute hand on some of these? I've seen quartz and autos that at times appear to have thicker minute hands.


I thought the exact same thing as well.

Personally, I think the minute hand is a little too skinny in proportion the the hour hand. I modified mine with the minute hand from a Zeno PRS-3 and it looks far better balanced to my eyes. The new minute hand has more "real estate" when you look at it.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Snaggletooth said:


> The difference you have noticed might be between the Heritage Reissue and the Standard RN Diver.
> 
> 1980 CWC ROYAL NAVY DIVERS REISSUE
> View attachment 13720891
> 
> 
> CWC RN DIVER
> View attachment 13720893
> 
> 
> Photos from https://www.cwcwatch.com


Yes, and in addition to the 1980 Reissue the new batch of the 1983 Reissue will also have the fatter minute hand as well as a T dial and light vintage lume. I think it's going to be a real looker!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Coming back to my old thread!

I eventually sold my CWC MK2 Auto and needed a suitable replacement. After some conversation, I had an incoming today...










I had to immediately check her out with different straps.


----------



## longstride

Brilliant! I love those fat hands!


----------



## Quartersawn

That's the first one I've seen with C3, it looks great.


----------



## Hoppyjr

longstride said:


> Brilliant! I love those fat hands!


That's what she said! :lol:


----------



## Hoppyjr

Quartersawn said:


> That's the first one I've seen with C3, it looks great.


Thanks fellas. I absolutely love it.


----------



## longstride

That wicked, wicked woman! Hah great watch!



Hoppyjr said:


> That's what she said! :lol:


----------



## Hoppyjr

Here's a couple more shots from this morning.


----------



## Quartersawn

How do you like the luminous bezel?

I already have two CWC divers but both are MkI models. I am sorely tempted by the 1983 re-issue. It is quartz but for this watch the quartz wears better for me and I really like the lumed bezel.

Gratuitous shot of my divers, one auto and one quartz.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Quartersawn said:


> How do you like the luminous bezel?
> 
> I already have two CWC divers but both are MkI models. I am sorely tempted by the 1983 re-issue. It is quartz but for this watch the quartz wears better for me and I really like the lumed bezel.
> 
> Gratuitous shot of my divers, one auto and one quartz.
> 
> View attachment 14234323


Those are both very nice, but I also haven't seen a CWC that I didn't like. 

Mine isn't luminous, it was a custom build; Mk2 Auto with 1980 dial & hands. I didn't care for the fully polished case or lumed bezel.


----------



## Quartersawn

How long was the turn around on the custom order? How did you manage to contact them? If I can get a custom order that might work better for me. At the very least I'd like the VAT removed.

I've emailed them several times recently with no response. I had the same experience the last time I purchased from them in 2010. They never responded to multiple emails and I finally had to call them. It's like their mail isn't even monitored. :roll:


----------



## Hoppyjr

Quartersawn said:


> How long was the turn around on the custom order? How did you manage to contact them? If I can get a custom order that might work better for me. At the very least I'd like the VAT removed.
> 
> I've emailed them several times recently with no response. I had the same experience the last time I purchased from them in 2010. They never responded to multiple emails and I finally had to call them. It's like their mail isn't even monitored. :roll:


I called. Took a couple weeks. YMMV


----------



## sgtlmj

longstride said:


> Brilliant! I love those fat hands!


----------



## Hoppyjr

^


----------



## sgtlmj

Some great watches in this thread. We need a CWC Diver pic thread.


----------



## TankCommander1554

The 3, 6, 9 really add to these. I especially like that they are available in quartz and auto. Very cool!


----------



## bpax

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks fellas. I absolutely love it.


So badass! I love these and will pick one up eventually.


----------



## krznrsh

Hoppyjr said:


>


Hi Scooby,

Can I know what exact model is that strap? It looks very very clean.

Very Respectfully,

K.


----------



## Hoppyjr

krznrsh said:


> Hi Scooby,
> 
> Can I know what exact model is that strap? It looks very very clean.
> 
> Very Respectfully,
> 
> K.


I don't know who Scooby is, so I'll assume a typo.

The strap is an Eulit Panama perlon strap.


----------



## Anders_Flint

Picked up a 1983 reissue the other day, good fun watch, bit concerned about the durability of that plastic bezel insert though..

My understanding is it's materially just a Mk.2 with a custom dial, bezel insert and hands. Not quite as cool as Hoppy's custom model, but I do quite like the fact that theres less than 100 of these in the wild right now


----------



## Hoppyjr

Anders_Flint said:


> Picked up a 1983 reissue the other day, good fun watch, bit concerned about the durability of that plastic bezel insert though..
> 
> My understanding is it's materially just a Mk.2 with a custom dial, bezel insert and hands. Not quite as cool as Hoppy's custom model, but I do quite like the fact that theres less than 100 of these in the wild right now
> 
> View attachment 14334917


Every bit as cool, but I was also concerned about the lumed bezel and that's why I specified a standard aluminum insert.

Congrats!


----------



## Mjj1543

I’ve had 4 CWC’s and still own 2 of them. Love the design, but as has been mentioned elsewhere they are getting very pricey for what they are. 

My first was a Mk1 auto bought in 2014 which was great but the lume was dreadful. I then also bought a satin finished quartz and swapped the dial for a day/date dial (marked ‘T’ but actually Luminova) I bought from Silvermans. 

I later decided I couldn’t live with the poor lume of the Mk 1 auto so sold it on and bought the Mk2 auto. I never warmed to this one, despite the better luminova lume, sapphire crystal and 120 click bezel. There are a couple of other changes on the Mk2 that aren’t mentioned on the CWC website; the ‘L’ for luminova was a stick-on circle applied to the dial, and the bezel insert is completely different, appears to be a plastic template with the numbers cut out and applied into the bezel which has a prominent white background. The original was a one-piece ali insert with silver numbers, much nicer imho. 

I sold the Mk2 on pretty quickly and replaced it with a used Heritage 1980 auto from Silvermans (No. 181). Silly money for what it is but I love the watch and am glad I bought it. I went with the standard rather than aged lume and it looks great, pic attached. Completely different animal from the Mk2 auto I owned.

A word of caution though; I did return this one to CWC as it came to me with dust on the dial so I got them to clean it under warranty. A bit worrying for the factory QA process and it underpins many people’s comments about them being too pricey for what they are.


----------



## sgtlmj

This one's my keeper, after owning a couple SBS's and an Auto. It's a 2014 Mk.1 that was upgraded a couple owners ago with a sapphire crystal and 120 click bezel. The insert is still the old style printed aluminum, which I prefer. (less spots for gunk to build up as the new ones have engraved numbers)

I had an extra SBS dial laying around that had a nick in the day/date window. As soon as I got this diver, I swapped the dial to the SBS so I could have the day/date (something I need as I get older and keep forgetting, and I hated the idea of hidden features under the dial) The nick on the window is exactly at 15sec and the seconds hand hits it perfectly.

It came without the little spring battery retainer, so it would lose time if it received any shock. (probably why the previous owners kept flipping it) I ordered one of the new plastic movement/battery spacers from Silverman's and it's been perfect since, and I treat it like a G-Shock.

The _second_ best thing about this watch is that it keeps time like an atomic clock. When worn, it's something like 0.02/day. The _first_ best thing I like is that I got it for $200.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## sgtlmj

Awesome watch Scooby!


----------



## Hoppyjr

sgtlmj said:


> Awesome watch Scooby!


Thanks :lol:


----------



## sgtlmj




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Anders_Flint

Hoppyjr said:


>


Looks surprisingly good on bright orange 

Have you tried Silverman's "falklands" strap https://www.silvermans.co.uk/collec...-military-falklands-strap?variant=33757859011?

They're a bit pricey for a basic bit of nylon, but do make a nice change from a regular nato, and really suit the look of the reissue watches.


----------



## Mjj1543

I’ve got the black leather open-ended strap from Silvermans, bought it for my heritage auto. Ignoring the whole debate of divers on leather, I think it really suits the watch. I’ve already posted photos of mine so attached is the stock photo that prompted me to get one. Liked it so much I got another for my Speedmaster.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Anders_Flint said:


> Looks surprisingly good on bright orange
> 
> Have you tried Silverman's "falklands" strap https://www.silvermans.co.uk/collec...-military-falklands-strap?variant=33757859011?
> 
> They're a bit pricey for a basic bit of nylon, but do make a nice change from a regular nato, and really suit the look of the reissue watches.
> 
> View attachment 14367691


That's an interesting strap, but I'm pretty happy with standard natos, Perlon, and Toxic Royal mil straps. Thanks.


----------



## Toothbras

Quartz mk 1 today


----------



## Quartersawn

Here is my Mk1 auto on a new Erika's Original for fixed bars. Thanks to sgtlmj for the tip on ordering it so it does not pass over the case back. I like the strap and will be getting a couple more.


----------



## Mjj1543

Quartersawn said:


> Here is my Mk1 auto on a new Erika's Original for fixed bars. Thanks to sgtlmj for the tip on ordering it so it does not pass over the case back. I like the strap and will be getting a couple more.
> 
> View attachment 14372339
> 
> 
> View attachment 14372341


I like that, will have to look up those myself.


----------



## Anders_Flint

What's going on with that awesome looking blue/grey bezel insert? Is it just a unique natural fade, bleached or a custom insert? Whatever it is, it looks amazing!


----------



## Quartersawn

Anders_Flint said:


> What's going on with that awesome looking blue/grey bezel insert? Is it just a unique natural fade, bleached or a custom insert? Whatever it is, it looks amazing!


I wish I knew how it turned blue. It is a CWC bezel and likely the one that came with the watch. I bought the watch used and the bezel was already blue. Supposedly the bezel, dial and hands were baked to age the tritium and the bezel came out of the oven blue. It sounds a bit sketchy and I'd guess it has been chemically bleached but since I am at least the 4th owner of the watch I'll likely never know. Regardless of how it came to be blue I do like it and the new strap goes really well with it.

Here it is on an old blue nato.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Started my day like this.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## a to the k

1980 reissue light vintage in


----------



## Snaggletooth

Got a good deal so _finally_ took the plunge; now I hold it in my sticky paws I realise I should have done it a long time ago. Very impressed, looks fantastic.


----------



## that 1 guy

There is just something about the style of these watches that I like.


----------



## Snaggletooth

that 1 guy said:


> There is just something about the style of these watches that I like.


I agree, I'm much more impressed than I thought I was going to be. Supremely legible and the lume is great too. A quality piece.


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ you all have excellent taste!

It really is a nicer watch than one would expect.


----------



## Anders_Flint

The obligatory "watch on holiday" shots 
Drying off after a quick dip in the Adriatic...
















And because of those lovely pics of sbs divers in the posts above mine, I've just taken the plunge on one, should be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## Snaggletooth

New strap - I think the colour suits the watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth

DP


----------



## Anders_Flint

Home from holidays and got and very stealthy looking new arrival 

SBS diver alongside its 1983 cousin...













[SUP][/SUP]


----------



## Quartersawn

Out with the old, in with the new...

I bought an SBS in 2010 but, not being a fan of the date function, I rarely wore it and I sold it a couple of years ago. The photo below was taken in 2013 or so.

CWC recently began offering a no date SBS and I got the one in the bottom photo (less than a week old) from the sales corner yesterday. This is my first Mk2 version and the bezel is definitely nicer. I'm not as stoked about the sapphire, it has a bit too much glare for my liking. Regardless, I really like the watch. I have an Erika's Original with PVD hardware inbound, it should be here Monday. 

And yes, the watch in the background is the same one, a bead-blasted T dial from 2012.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Interesting article;

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/cwc-sbs-diver-issue-mkii-watch-review/


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Anders_Flint

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14493735


I do quite like that red strap...

I've really been struggling to find a strap I like for mine. The standard black nato is nice, but makes it look a bit too tactical (stole that line from the ablogtowatch article, but it describes it perfectly). I've tried it on a standard admiralty grey phoenix nato but it still didnt grow on me, it's going to be one of those watches that drives me mad until I find the perfect strap!

I may even try it on leather (sacrilege for a diver I know).

*edit*
Nope leather not working for me either, the search continues...


----------



## Anders_Flint

Duplicate post!


----------



## Quartersawn

Anders_Flint said:


> ...
> Nope leather not working for me either, the search continues...


My strap showed up today. Erika's Original for fixed bars (old style). I own four of them now and they are superb. Perhaps a bit overpriced but I still like them, the watch wears much better without the extra material over the case back. Buckling it can be a bit fiddly but I am much better at it now.









A shot of the back side (different watch obviously)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Hoppyjr

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14507191


Great photo!

Does that red Zulu have a black buckle? If so, where can I get one?

I think I need a black CWC next....


----------



## Snaggletooth

Hoppyjr said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Does that red Zulu have a black buckle? If so, where can I get one?
> 
> I think I need a black CWC next....


Yes, PVD hardware.

https://www.watch obsession.co.uk/collections/burgundy-watch-straps/products/zulu-nylon-5-pvd-ring-watch-strap-burgundywatch-strap-burgundy


----------



## Hoppyjr

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes, PVD hardware.
> 
> ..................................../collections/burgundy-watch-straps/products/zulu-nylon-5-pvd-ring-watch-strap-burgundy


Thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks. Link?


WUS didn't like 'Watch Obsession' without the space. Hope I'm not breaking any rule here.

https://www.watch obsession.co.uk/products/zulu-nylon-5-pvd-ring-watch-strap-burgundy?_pos=7&_sid=9f84d2595&_ss=r


----------



## a to the k

such a simple beauty...


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## Anders_Flint

I never noticed until recently (after picking up yet another cwc diver), how different the case shapes of the mk1 were vs the mk2. The mk1 seems to taper more smoothly to the lugs and sits a little lower overall, I actually slightly prefer it to the mk2.

Which do you prefer? (Mk2 is on the bottom)















From other angles the cases are virtually indistinguishable:


----------



## Quartersawn

I don't think it is Mk1 vs Mk2 so much as quartz vs auto.

I have two Mk1 watches, an auto and a quartz.

The auto mid-case is 1mm thicker. It doesn't sound like much but it makes a big difference on the wrist and the quartz wears much better.

The older 1983 quartz cases were the same thickness as the auto. I bought an SF300-83 Black assuming it came in the regular quartz case but it came in the thicker auto case. I returned it even though I loved the T dial and lumed bezel. I ended up with the SBS no date which has the thinner case but the less desirable L dial and non-lumed bezel.

Had I known about the Erika's Original old style strap for fixed bars that allows you to wear the watch against your wrist (with no fabric between wrist and watch) I would have kept the SF300-83.

These photos show the thickness of the auto (top) compared to the two quartz watches on the bottom (I sold the bottom quartz a while back).


----------



## Burgs

One mm does make a difference and I know exactly what you mean. It would be nice if some of the watchmakers would put some though into trimming the height of their watches when they design them.. I don't mind diameters in the mid 40mm range, but some are taller than they need be. For instance, I like my Marathon TSAR, but looking at the dial to crystal distance the height is taller than it needs to be, not to mention a little weight. 

On the other hand, if attacked, one can use the TSAR as a backhanded club, so there's that.


----------



## Burgs

00ps


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Papichulo

I have this same watch, quartz, no date and a T. This is my daily watch and I love it...


----------



## a to the k

the 1980 LE, again


----------



## Anders_Flint

Okay, not a mk2, but a great autumn wrist shot anyway ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## a to the k

1980 light vintage


----------



## Narc'd

Not wearing my CWC today so decided to set the time back an hour so it's ready to go in the morning after the clocks go back tonight. The original movement ran slightly slow every month - about 3 seconds, within tolerances - BUT I cannot stand a slow watch so I bought a new movement and did a like for like swap, hoping if the new movement would be out then it would be on the fast side. (Fitted a different, larger minute hand at the same time - call it sacrilege if you will). Anyway, the watch hasn't been adjusted since the DST change at the end of March and it gained 8 seconds in that time. Very happy with that! :-!

Helping out in "Operation Nimrod", Lego style








And a Pathfinder mission


----------



## Papichulo

I have a matte finish MKI, but I am considering picking up a the MKII to add to the collection. Not sure if to go matte or glossy finish.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## scooby

I got the quartz reissue yesterday. I really like the thicker minute hand and the vintage lume is subtle. This model has the new screwdown crown too. A bit different from previous versions. Overall, I'm a fan.


----------



## Hoppyjr

What is different about the crown?


----------



## scooby

Hoppyjr said:


> What is different about the crown?


Not sure exactly, but I noticed it on my new sub hunter too. I can't see any external threads and it doesn't require any back turns to seat the crown on the threads. You just push in and turn...a few turns and it's locked down. Nice and smooth. I haven't pinpointed what's exactly different, but I know it's not the same as my older RN divers or G10s.

I can't see any external threads. Whatever the change is, I like it. It's smooth as heck and I never feel like I'm going to cross thread anything.


----------



## scooby

Double Post...


----------



## that 1 guy

I have the SBS version and really like it. I have been thinking about getting one in stainless. I am not sure whether to get brushed or polished. The pictures make the polished watch look like it is a bit too shiny (not toolish). Can someone who owns the polished model or both share some thoughts. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## scooby

that 1 guy said:


> I have the SBS version and really like it. I have been thinking about getting one in stainless. I am not sure whether to get brushed or polished. The pictures make the polished watch look like it is a bit too shiny (not toolish). Can someone who owns the polished model or both share some thoughts. I would really appreciate it.


I've had the matte bead blasted version in the past. I now have the one that has the brushed case top and bezel with polished case sides, and I also have the new reissue that is all polished. While the bead blasted(Matte) one looks a bit more toolish, it's also impossible to get any scratches or marks out without sending it back in to get blasted again. At least with the polished, you can polish any marks out, brush it yourself, or get it professionally done. I do like having one that's all polished as it gives it a dressier look. If you're looking for more of the tool look, I'd go for the one that's a combo of brushed and polished. It's a nice mix.

https://www.silvermans.co.uk/collections/brand-cwc/products/cwc-rn-divers-watch-matte

It's been a while since I've had the all matte version. The one I had was bead blasted. Not sure if the new ones are brushed or bead blasted to be honest? They change em up every so often.

https://www.silvermans.co.uk/collec...divers-watch-matte-mk-1?variant=6818323169334


----------



## Hoppyjr

that 1 guy said:


> I have the SBS version and really like it. I have been thinking about getting one in stainless. I am not sure whether to get brushed or polished. The pictures make the polished watch look like it is a bit too shiny (not toolish). Can someone who owns the polished model or both share some thoughts. I would really appreciate it.


 I've owned both the matte (blasted) version and the brushed & polished version, like my current one. Since you already have the black one, I think the polished version would be a nice contrast.  Forget about polishing and don't worry about scratches, the polished watch will develop a nice "history" as you wear it. That's what I'd do.


----------



## that 1 guy

Thanks for the information. I have been thinking that the polished would be a nice difference. Looking at my collection most everything is matte or brushed. I think maybe polished would do the trick.


----------



## Snaggletooth

that 1 guy said:


> Thanks for the information. I have been thinking that the polished would be a nice difference. Looking at my collection most everything is matte or brushed. I think maybe polished would do the trick.


Or maybe you, like me, don't _like_ a polished finish as much, hence your current collection has evolved the way it has.


----------



## that 1 guy

Snaggletooth said:


> Or maybe you, like me, don't _like_ a polished finish as much, hence your current collection has evolved the way it has.


Very true, but I have also found that by trying something a little different I often discover some positive aspects of a timepiece that I didn't expect. There is also the possibility that I am putting way too much thought into it


----------



## Anders_Flint

scooby said:


> I got the quartz reissue yesterday. I really like the thicker minute hand and the vintage lume is subtle. This model has the new screwdown crown too. A bit different from previous versions. Overall, I'm a fan.
> 
> View attachment 14628639
> 
> View attachment 14628641
> 
> View attachment 14628643


Nice watch, and nice pics. If you dont mind me asking, what serial number did you get with your 83 reissue, I'm curious if they're still selling through their initial 100. Mine is 053/19


----------



## scooby

Anders_Flint said:


> Nice watch, and nice pics. If you dont mind me asking, what serial number did you get with your 83 reissue, I'm curious if they're still selling through their initial 100. Mine is 053/19


My caseback is 29/19. I guess the quartz versions aren't selling as fast as the automatics.


----------



## Hoppyjr

scooby said:


> My caseback is 29/19. I guess the quartz versions aren't selling as fast as the automatics.


They may not go out in order, so the number may be somewhat irrelevant.


----------



## Anders_Flint

Hoppyjr said:


> They may not go out in order, so the number may be somewhat irrelevant.


True, but I've yet to see anyone with a serial over 100, so I guess they're still selling through their initial batch, if I'd thought about it when ordering I should really have requested number 83!


----------



## Anders_Flint

Double post


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ApacheDriver

I have a love/hate relationship with CWC...I love the design elements, size, look...but $1K for a quartz watch on a strap?!?!?! The CWC auto (that I want) is closer to $2K?!?!?! I acknowledge the "heritage" aspect of issued watches, but man...I can literally buy a similarly spec'd watch with no name brand for $190...


----------



## Snaggletooth

Quality will out.


----------



## a to the k

1980


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ACG

Love my destro version


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sweeperdk01

Seems I'm not the only one digging the sbs on perlon.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Timing the dog walk.


----------



## sweeperdk01

Mine has hereby been posted to the WTS forum, time to move it on to someone who will cherish it.


----------



## Narc'd

I had a long Yellowdog Watchstraps rubber NATO that I decided to convert to a 2 piece. I swapped out the original large, oval Zulu style buckle and keepers and replaced them with the standard, lower profile NATO strap type. One of the keepers was retained in place by the strap as all NATOs are, the second one I let float so I could have it in the right place depending on what hole I had the strap fastened. Then trimmed the strap to the correct length, punched some larger holes in it and installed a pair of Chicago studs.


----------



## longstride

Nice!


----------



## longstride

I have the Matte finished version - bought it from Silvermans in 2014, I juggled the whole Matte, Polished, PVD thing also and decided on the Matte.

I had the SBS also but quickly realized that I was much happier with the Matte bead blast finish....so the SBS moved on.


----------



## Quartersawn

longstride said:


> I have the Matte finished version - bought it from Silvermans in 2014, I juggled the whole Matte, Polished, PVD thing also and decided on the Matte.
> 
> I had the SBS also but quickly realized that I was much happier with the Matte bead blast finish....so the SBS moved on.


I currently have an SBS, a polished auto and a matte quartz. When I consolidate and thin the herd I'm pretty certain the matte will be the one I keep. I bought two of these used in 2014 or so, they were both mint 2012 watches and were 7 serial numbers apart. I kept one based on the number I liked better and sold the second one.


----------



## roadcyclist

double post


----------



## roadcyclist

Hoppyjr said:


>


this is it - the coolest toughest most badass watch I've seen. well done.


----------



## longstride

*Quartersawn* - The Matte looks good on that strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## B1ff_77

83 reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## that 1 guy

Can anybody do a side by side comparison of the lume on a MKI compared to a MKII or just a description of the difference. I am not so concerned about brightness but I do want to be able to read the time after a full night without charging the lume. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ACG

This thread needs a bump.

Does anyone have a side by side of the light vintage lume SBS next to the normal?

Need a stablemate for this one


----------



## andor

My lovely MK2.


----------



## Mpnunes

Hi all, I just snagged a CWC diver auto mk 2, date version online. I haven’t seen many of these and couldn’t find any new ones listed on the CWC site. Have they been discontinued? Anyway, excited to get one and will be sure to post pics once it arrives!


----------



## duc

Mpnunes said:


> Hi all, I just snagged a CWC diver auto mk 2, date version online. I haven't seen many of these and couldn't find any new ones listed on the CWC site. Have they been discontinued? Anyway, excited to get one and will be sure to post pics once it arrives!


The entire 2020 inventory was stolen during delivery to Silverman's, which is why their site doesn't have a great selection. I contacted them a few months ago and was told they will be resupplying in 2021. There are stories around about the stolen pieces.


----------



## Mpnunes

duc said:


> The entire 2020 inventory was stolen during delivery to Silverman's, which is why their site doesn't have a great selection. I contacted them a few months ago and was told they will be resupplying in 2021. There are stories around about the stolen pieces.


hes, have been hearing some of the stories. Crazy. Mine just arrived yesterday. It's a fantastic piece. Apparently it was a floor model at Silverman's and I was lucky to grab it when I did. Here's a pic..


----------



## duc

Wearing mine today as well. This is without a doubt, one of the more legible pieces in my collection.


----------



## Mpnunes

duc said:


> Wearing mine today as well. This is without a doubt, one of the more legible pieces in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 15796554
> 
> 
> View attachment 15796555


Brilliant. I really love the watch. Have been trying out a few straps and the Haveston black single pass NATO works well. The OEM strap felt a bit Too bulky. Also looking at some of the Erica NM straps...


----------



## duc

I like the hardware on the Toxic Natos, now Ute Straps. You can get them for a reasonable cost on Hodinkee. If a NATO doesn't feel right or makes the watch sit too high, I usually cut off the second flap and turn it into a single pass (like I did the one above).


----------



## Snaggletooth

duc said:


> If a NATO doesn't feel right or makes the watch sit too high, I usually cut off the second flap and turn it into a single pass (like I did the one above).


Ditto.


----------



## Mpnunes

Fun with straps...


----------



## Mpnunes

. Overall very pleased with the watch. still trying to figure out my go to strap for this one. The chevron strap







from crown and buckle works well... the black Velcro strap works for the more rugged occasions. I'm really enjoying the watch so far and look forward to ha


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Roningrad

Hoppyjr said:


> Hello CWC fans,
> 
> I've previously owned the matte finish CWC Divers watch and thought it was a really nice watch. The matte finish reminded me of a Sinn, while the dial and hands had that old school Omega look. That the seconds hand of my quartz model hit the markers spot-on was a nice surprise. All good stuff. The only thing I'd have changed would be to add a sapphire crystal.
> 
> I looked at the automatic models, but didn't purchase one because I didn't care for the polished inner chapter ring / rehaut. It seemed out of place in a military inspired watch and just didn't "sing to me" as the matte finish did.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day.....
> 
> When I noticed CWC had a MK.2 version; with sapphire crystal, 120-click bezel, and improved lume, I had to investigate. I also noticed the website photos appear to show the automatic model with a brushed finish on that chapter ring / rehaut. Could it be?
> 
> I decided to call and order the brushed/polished (standard finish) automatic model. I was very pleased with the process and I found Malcom a nice gent to work with. The watch arrived today!
> 
> Imagine my pleasant surprise when I opened the box and confirmed the chapter ring is in fact done in brushed finish. Win.
> 
> The 120-click bezel is perfection. It has a nice, solid feel with no play and positive clicks. All bezels should be this good. Win.
> 
> The sapphire crystal belongs on this watch. It gives a clear view of the matte finish dial, but offers that scratch resistance most of us prefer. Win.
> 
> The case finishing is excellent, as it was before. Win.
> 
> Finally, the improved lume is real. It's much stronger then the MK.1 quartz I owned. I can't yet comment on longevity, but initial intensity is great. Win.
> 
> Now it's no secret than I'm a fan of nato straps, so these CWC Divers work for me, but I realize others may not feel the same. Bottom line? This is a terrific watch with solid construction, some military significance, and it's a watch you won't see on the wrist of others. In the MK.2 version I believe it to be a really good value. I'd do it again and probably will. The black model is calling my name.
> 
> Hoppy
> 
> Photos to follow. For reference, my wrist is currently about 7.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple size comparisons with my 114060 Submariner and EZM2.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing.

How do you find its efficiency and performance so far?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Pegasus

Bought an Auto mk2 recently and wanted to love it but just not for me so returning it.

Just underwhelmed for £1k, possibly too industrial for me, even the text on the dial doesn’t line up, seems like the L was an after thought and is misaligned with the CWC above. My OCD just can’t take it


----------



## wilyrogue

Pegasus said:


> Bought an Auto mk2 recently and wanted to love it but just not for me so returning it.
> 
> Just underwhelmed for £1k, possibly too industrial for me, even the text on the dial doesn’t line up, seems like the L was an after thought and is misaligned with the CWC above. My OCD just can’t take it


I also purchased an Auto MK2 recently & hadn’t noticed this until you mentioned it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Pegasus said:


> Bought an Auto mk2 recently and wanted to love it but just not for me so returning it.
> 
> Just underwhelmed for £1k, possibly too industrial for me, even the text on the dial doesn’t line up, seems like the L was an after thought and is misaligned with the CWC above. My OCD just can’t take it





wilyrogue said:


> I also purchased an Auto MK2 recently & hadn’t noticed this until you mentioned it.


----------



## duc

My RN MK II no date just arrived. DHL was kind enough to leave it in the snow at the top of my driveway, overnight. I'm sure the watch is up to it, however, that's the most lame delivery I have ever experienced. No notification, as a matter of fact, the tracking info still indicates "Shipping information received" from the day Silverman's entered the ticket.

Anyhow, no complaints from me on the L lineup or dial printing. The matte finish on the top surface is a serious improvement over the completely polished model I used to have. This is one contender. I know its a departure from the thread topic, but give a brother a break...


----------



## Snaggletooth

duc said:


> My RN MK II no date just arrived. DHL was kind enough to leave it in the snow at the top of my driveway, overnight. I'm sure the watch is up to it, however, that's the most lame delivery I have ever experienced. No notification, as a matter of fact, the tracking info still indicates "Shipping information received" from the day Silverman's entered the ticket.
> 
> Anyhow, no complaints from me on the L lineup or dial printing. The matte finish on the top surface is a serious improvement over the completely polished model I used to have. This is one contender. I know its a departure from the thread topic, but give a brother a break...
> 
> View attachment 16311764
> 
> 
> View attachment 16311765


So tempted to get one like this Duc to keep my SBS company. But that’d be madness.

Wouldn’t it?! 🤣


----------



## duc

Snaggletooth said:


> So tempted to get one like this Duc to keep my SBS company. But that’d be madness.
> 
> Wouldn’t it?! 🤣


Not according to J Frank Parnell...


----------



## longstride

Quartersawn said:


> I currently have an SBS, a polished auto and a matte quartz. When I consolidate and thin the herd I'm pretty certain the matte will be the one I keep. I bought two of these used in 2014 or so, they were both mint 2012 watches and were 7 serial numbers apart. I kept one based on the number I liked better and sold the second one.
> 
> View attachment 15069297


Sweet!


----------



## longstride

Love the Matte case.....it's the best!


----------



## LawrenceH

longstride said:


> View attachment 16338860
> 
> 
> Love the Matte case.....it's the best!


Looks great my man. I am loving these RN divers right now!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Potter63




----------



## LawrenceH

Potter63 said:


> View attachment 16420466


Is that a snap on bracelet over the fixed lugs?


----------



## Potter63

LawrenceH said:


> Is that a snap on bracelet over the fixed lugs?


Yes Sir. Cheap bracelet off ebay that I have modified exactly like that!
I love fixed lugs as much as I love steel bracelet. It's a shame that Cwc never offered something like that in the first place.


----------



## LawrenceH

Potter63 said:


> Yes Sir. Cheap bracelet off ebay that I have modified exactly like that!
> I love fixed lugs as much as I love steel bracelet. It's a shame that Cwc never offered something like that in the first place.


Nice work sir, I assumed a Dremel may have been involved somewhere!


----------



## Potter63

LawrenceH said:


> Nice work sir, I assumed a Dremel may have been involved somewhere!


I have that planned for a bracelet with solid straight end links I am thinking of buying. 

That will involve cutting and lifting the bottom section of the link. That is to create a flap wide enough to snap around the bars.

Since the one in the picture above was my first attempt, I started with a cheap hollow links bracelet. 
Being the hollow links made of a very thin, malleable steel, that didn't require any cutting. 

Instead I have simply worked my way by lifting the bottom part (that was coiled on itself) with a flat screwdriver, creating an opening.

I will probably make a small guide soon. It isn't a perfect job by any stretch of imagination, but looks good enough. 
If I can modify a solid end link that should look the part


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just in this CWC RN Diver!


----------



## LawrenceH

Potter63 said:


> I have that planned for a bracelet with solid straight end links I am thinking of buying.
> 
> That will involve cutting and lifting the bottom section of the link. That is to create a flap wide enough to snap around the bars.
> 
> Since the one in the picture above was my first attempt, I started with a cheap hollow links bracelet.
> Being the hollow links made of a very thin, malleable steel, that didn't require any cutting.
> 
> Instead I have simply worked my way by lifting the bottom part (that was coiled on itself) with a flat screwdriver, creating an opening.
> 
> I will probably make a small guide soon. It isn't a perfect job by any stretch of imagination, but looks good enough.
> If I can modify a solid end link that should look the part


Yeah that would look pretty sweet with a SEL I have to say, although what you have done so far is not too shabby. I like the idea of at least having the option of a bracelet from time to time.
I know it isn’t what they were designed for but hey, you could be up for promotion and want to dress it up more than a black Nato strap! 😬


----------



## LawrenceH

WatchDialOrange said:


> Just in this CWC RN Diver!
> 
> View attachment 16426565


Very nice man. Damn I wish the weather here in the UK was that sunny!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

LawrenceH said:


> Very nice man. Damn I wish the weather here in the UK was that sunny!


Yes winter days here are in the 70's Fahrenheit. Feels great on Steveostrap too!


----------



## sgtlmj

I tried one of these Garmin Fenix straps on my SBS, but the Fenix must have really thick bars. It just popped off of the CWC. I may try again at some point.


----------



## Potter63

LawrenceH said:


> Yeah that would look pretty sweet with a SEL I have to say, although what you have done so far is not too shabby. I like the idea of at least having the option of a bracelet from time to time.
> I know it isn’t what they were designed for but hey, you could be up for promotion and want to dress it up more than a black Nato strap! 😬


The only other alternative would be one of those leather straps that can be clipped around the bars.

Personally I don't like leather straps in general, let alone a leather strap on a dive watch... But some people don't mind that


----------



## Potter63

sgtlmj said:


> I tried one of these Garmin Fenix straps on my SBS, but the Fenix must have really thick bars. It just popped off of the CWC. I may try again at some point.
> 
> View attachment 16426699


Those look like quite large end links.
There is a number of vintage bracelets floating around the net that are made for fixed lugs, but are often in 18 or 16mm size

Forstner should make a reproduction of a Bonklip that goes around a fixed lug in a 20mm end link size I believe. 
They are rather expensive for what it is, but that could also be an alternative


----------



## duc

This is an awesome watch that flies below the radar better than any other. 

Also, I am pretty jealous about the lack of sun too. Another sloppy, snowy/rainy weekend in the forecast:


----------



## that 1 guy

sgtlmj said:


> I tried one of these Garmin Fenix straps on my SBS, but the Fenix must have really thick bars. It just popped off of the CWC. I may try again at some point.
> 
> View attachment 16426699


I have been thinking about tryng one of those for a while. Thanks for posting...seem like i don't need to bother now.


----------



## that 1 guy

Potter63 said:


> Those look like quite large end links.
> There is a number of vintage bracelets floating around the net that are made for fixed lugs, but are often in 18 or 16mm size
> 
> Forstner should make a reproduction of a Bonklip that goes around a fixed lug in a 20mm end link size I believe.
> They are rather expensive for what it is, but that could also be an alternative


Forstner does make the Klip which works. I have written to them recently asking if they would ever consider making their Rivet bracelet compatible with fixed spring bars. I will post here when they get back to me.


----------



## Potter63

that 1 guy said:


> Forstner does make the Klip which works. I have written to them recently asking if they would ever consider making their Rivet bracelet compatible with fixed spring bars. I will post here when they get back to me.


I had a look at the Rivet bracelet.

It wouldn't be difficult to modify into a strap compatible with fixed lugs 

All there is, is to lift and open the part that "roll" or "coil" onto itself. Once an opening is created, just push it through the lugs... Job done.

Obviously there will be scratches and some small cosmetic damages... Maybe on a $110 strap isn't exactly something I'd wanna try... Hopefully Forstner will get out of the box for us.

The Klip is still certainly an option


----------



## WatchDialOrange

How about a white ribbed strap for that CWC RN?


----------



## Burgs

The watch is excellent, but the thumbs is for Lassie...


----------



## duc

Day full of conferences. Need something up to the task


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Burgs said:


> The watch is excellent, but the thumbs is for Lassie...


The Shelite is a keeper!


----------



## Pegasus

Just got a Quartz version after sending back the auto due to misprinting.

Really like this watch, one thing I’ve noticed is that you can see marks (semi circles almost) where the fixed bars come through the case.

I’m guessing it’s where they come through and are polished but not completely. 

Anyone else have this, don’t see it on the PVD coated watches but I think it’s visible even on CWC’s photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj

Pegasus said:


> Just got a Quartz version after sending back the auto due to misprinting.
> 
> Really like this watch, one thing I’ve noticed is that you can see marks (semi circles almost) where the fixed bars come through the case.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s where they come through and are polished but not completely.
> 
> Anyone else have this, don’t see it on the PVD coated watches but I think it’s visible even on CWC’s photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfectly normal. I believe they drill through both lugs, install the bars, cut them down and then tack weld them to the case before polishing.


----------



## andor

Here is a Rios strap snap on type leather strap. I thought I had found a great match, I just loved how low it sat on the wrist and the more dressy look. Hovever, it's not secure – a more than a couple of times, one of the ends would fall off by itself when I incidentally put some minor pressure on my wrist, leaning on a bus seat, leaning on a wall, etc. Luckily I nlticed before it dropped each time.

You would have to keep the strap on monster tight to be a 100 prosent secure.

I guess I'll stick to the natos...



> The only other alternative would be one of those leather straps that can be clipped around the bars.
> 
> Personally I don't like leather straps in general, let alone a leather strap on a dive watch... But some people don't mind that


----------



## Potter63

Little update

I was trying a different metal bracelet, with hollow end links this time, because I thought it suit a bit better.... However as you can see the end link wasn't really fitting perfectly. So I was pulling and pushing to obtain a nice an straight look


----------



## Potter63

To my horror... I discovered I managed to bend the fixed bars... So yeah a word of warning guys... If you do think to fit a metal bracelet like I did, it can be done, but go easy as those bars aren't as invincible as I thought them to be!!!

However there is, at least for me, a positive ending to this story


----------



## Potter63

I did some research and the only thing that came out about removing fixe bars was... Don't do it!

Obviously that wasn't the kind of answer I needed for the problem I had. So couple of phone calls later and a trip to my local jewellery store... The jewellery maker looked it at it and said that would have been an easy fix

Not even 30 mins later... Tadaa!

What he did was to cut the old fixed bars, drill new hols to measure et voila'... A CWC Rn diver with removable spring bars!!

Now I know this will probably cause the hard core CWC fans to go ballistic, however I believe nato strap exist for a reason. To prevent a watch loss in case one of the bars should fail... So after all, what's the point of fixed bars?

I mean, I work for the fire service full time and I've never had a spring bar failing on me. Maybe I was lucky so far, but where luck ends that's where a nato strap comes in I suppose?

I don't have a metal bracelet that I haven't managed to destroy (to get to fit to this watch) just yet... So back on a nato for now, however I am looking forward to a world of possibilities with the new sprig bars fitted!

Please lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## andor

Wow!

I wouldn't trust any watchmaker here do do that operation, but I'm glad it worked out for you! Neat!


----------



## andor

Could you post a more detailed picture between the lugs? I'm quite curious.


----------



## andor

Probably many options for a bracelet, just look for one that would fit the vintage Heuer diver jumbo that has a monnin case, for example.


----------



## Potter63

andor said:


> Wow!
> 
> I wouldn't trust any watchmaker here do do that operation, but I'm glad it worked out for you! Neat!


He was actually jewellery maker, not a watch maker. I don't think watchmakers specialise much in these sort of repairs
I am pretty sure he dealt with bigger issues than this in the past. 

I walked in thinking in my head how much I would have made by selling the watch for parts... Giving the state of the bars... And he literally looked at this issue I had like it was nothing!
Not even 30 mins later he had the bars replaced





andor said:


> Could you post a more detailed picture between the lugs? I'm quite curious.


Will do as soon as possible


----------



## Potter63

andor said:


> Probably many options for a bracelet, just look for one that would fit the vintage Heuer diver jumbo that has a monnin case, for example.


Thank you will do! I really like the look of a vintage flat link Seamaster bracelet, I wonder if something like that would fit!


----------



## Potter63

andor said:


> Could you post a more detailed picture between the lugs? I'm quite curious.


Please bear in mind all the marks you see were caused by me, when I was fitting the metal bracelet to the fixed bars 

What he did was cutting the fixed bar flush with the case, and drilled a small pin hole for the new spring bars.

The fixed bars where 1 or 1.5 mm in diameter (can't remember now)
Whereas the spring bars are a standard 0.5 mm
So if you look closely you can see the holes where drilled inside what was left of the fixed bars.
That is to avoid having the new bars rocking inside the case.

I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## andor

Looks pretty good to me! I had also been reading that this was a no no but this goes to show that it actually is possible! 

Good to know that it is possible should something like that happen to my fixed springbars 

I also think it is time to make a cwc with normal springbars. They after all sell a lot of models for the ordinary Joe that have little to do with the military nowadays


----------



## Potter63

andor said:


> Looks pretty good to me! I had also been reading that this was a no no but this goes to show that it actually is possible!
> 
> Good to know that it is possible should something like that happen to my fixed springbars
> 
> I also think it is time to make a cwc with normal springbars. They after all sell a lot of models for the ordinary Joe that have little to do with the military nowadays


Totally. There are still people in the emergency/military service that buys from them (that also includes me), because of the discounts they offer.

However I think the vast majority of the sales is indeed through the mainstream channels.

Hopefully they will eventually offer this option, I just hope they won't charge more money. Their prices have skyrocketed lately


----------



## Hoppyjr

Potter63 said:


> Little update
> 
> I was trying a different metal bracelet, with hollow end links this time, because I thought it suit a bit better.... However as you can see the end link wasn't really fitting perfectly. So I was pulling and pushing to obtain a nice an straight look when the tragedy struck...
> 
> View attachment 16455470


I just don’t get this at all. Virtually every other watch can be fitted with a bracelet, but the charm of the CWC is it’s fixed lugs for nato straps. 

A friend that I sold my custom CWC to tried to fit a bracelet and bent one of the lugs.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Hoppyjr said:


> I just don’t get this at all. Virtually every other watch can be fitted with a bracelet, but the charm of the CWC is it’s fixed lugs for nato straps.
> 
> A friend that I sold my custom CWC to tried to fit a bracelet and bent one of the lugs.


----------



## redhed18

Having fixed lugs seems pointless apart from appealing to a very niche crowd bent on absolute historical “correctness”. 

Aside: Although often we find out this tale of history only reflects a particular moment in time or that there were exceptions. CWC might not be one of those cases mind you…

Somehow it seem there often gets to be a pass on tritium or crystals. Again I don’t know all CWC model specs and history to know if they trip on this one.

If it is for the aesthetics or security, a non-drilled case with shoulderless bars achieves this perfectly. Only in some bizarre world is THAT bar going to fail when a fixed bar would not. Id probably rather have a springbar fail than the watch being (potentially) irretrievably damaged. On a NATO strap you’re not going to lose said watch anyway.

Worst case with a SL springbar you want it out and you need to snip it. Springbar are cheap.

For everyone else a regular springbar gives options. I’ve specifically not bought the RN reissue because of the springbar thing. Same I am sure is true for a lot of folks with Tudors FXD.

The only reason I can think of for having fixed spring bars is forcing people to wear NATO straps and thus enforcing a certain look that the brand wants to represent. Anyway…


----------



## Potter63

Hoppyjr said:


> I just don’t get this at all. Virtually every other watch can be fitted with a bracelet, but the charm of the CWC is it’s fixed lugs for nato straps.
> 
> A friend that I sold my custom CWC to tried to fit a bracelet and bent one of the lugs.


I totally understand that. 
In fact when I first bought the watch I was ok with the idea of fixed lugs.

However I use the watch mostly at work where often gets wet. 

That made me realize how uncomfortable a wet nato strap can sometimes be (and started to look for an alternative..)

Anyway I do understand your point as well 👍


----------



## Potter63

redhed18 said:


> Having fixed lugs seems pointless apart from appealing to a very niche crowd bent on absolute historical “correctness”.
> 
> Aside: Although often we find out this tale of history only reflects a particular moment in time or that there were exceptions. CWC might not be one of those cases mind you…
> 
> Somehow it seem there often gets to be a pass on tritium or crystals. Again I don’t know all CWC model specs and history to know if they trip on this one.
> 
> If it is for the aesthetics or security, a non-drilled case with shoulderless bars achieves this perfectly. Only in some bizarre world is THAT bar going to fail when a fixed bar would not. Id probably rather have a springbar fail than the watch being (potentially) irretrievably damaged. On a NATO strap you’re not going to lose said watch anyway.
> 
> Worst case with a SL springbar you want it out and you need to snip it. Springbar are cheap.
> 
> For everyone else a regular springbar gives options. I’ve specifically not bought the RN reissue because of the springbar thing. Same I am sure is true for a lot of folks with Tudors FXD.
> 
> The only reason I can think of for having fixed spring bars is forcing people to wear NATO straps and thus enforcing a certain look that the brand wants to represent. Anyway…


That summaries it pretty damn well.

There's certainly a number of things that have changed throughout the years. Not only tritium and crystals... Movements where different, as well as bezel materials and mechanism!
All these things have been changed and improved.

I do however understand, as you said, that by keeping fixed lugs they do push for that military look with Nato straps.

If I am honest, I think the best way for them would be to compliment the watch with a steel bracelet specifically designed for fixed bars. Like a good quality Bonklip style bracelet, or something on that line.

Best of both worlds in that case?


----------



## Hoppyjr

redhed18 said:


> Having fixed lugs seems pointless apart from appealing to a very niche crowd bent on absolute historical “correctness”.







Potter63 said:


> That summaries it pretty damn well.



Then neither of you are the target audience. 

I don’t drive a minivan because I don’t have a need to haul anyone around, but I also don’t buy a minivan and try to turn it into a sports car, nor do I complain that minivans are too boxy. 

Buy a watch that suits your needs and style.


----------



## andor

I think the fixed lug bars are damn cool. But mostly I just love the monnin case so much, to me it is the perfect form factor, in a way the most perfect diver design I can think of! I also love the dial design and the hands very much.

Now, where else can you get a new monnin case that you can dive with? As far as I know, CWC is the only brand. But if they had they offered normal spring bars, I probably would have opted for that.

That being said, I'm probably going to buy one again (with or without fixed bars)!


----------



## Potter63

Hoppyjr said:


> Then neither of you are the target audience.
> 
> I don’t drive a minivan because I don’t have a need to haul anyone around, but I also don’t buy a minivan and try to turn it into a sports car, nor do I complain that minivans are too boxy.
> 
> Buy a watch that suits your needs and style.


I'm sorry but this analogy don't make much sense to me.

If I was looking at a dress watch for diving... Maybe

As mentioned above, for me also the Monnin case and the dial/hands design is what made me buying this watch.
A sturdy case with a very legible dial.

I'd say this is a sports car that had the roll bar removed.
Sacrificing that extra layer of safety (and the look that comes with) for a more practical daily use.

I obviously understand how this might upset some of the purist. 
I love cars as well as I love watches, and any modifications made to a factory OEM vehicle can be seen either as a good or a bad thing. It's a very personal thing I'd imagine


----------



## williemays

I am really enjoying this new one, and am glad I decided to give it a try. I chose this over modern Seiko Willards and 62MAS reinterpretations, Armida and Davosa homages, and the CWC quartz models. This is the perfect size for me, has great lume, and is an excellent timekeeper. It is quite striking in person.


----------



## andor

Got a new strap today!


----------



## Redleader

The reason for the fixed bars is that they are much stronger than spring bars which are hollow tubes with a spring inside and that is the reason that the original British Mod design specifications requires them.

CWC were a company that was set up to make watches for the British military and did not originally sell any watches to the public. When issued to military personnel under the general issue form G1098 (hence the nick name G10, that has become what they are known as) they were an accountable item. This meant if you lost one then you were disciplined. To avoid the paperwork and because they are well made and practical watches that did not cost much, service men and ex service men wanted to buy their own so CWC (eventually bought by a military surplus company called Silvermans) sold production overruns. Eventually watch collectors and other civilians started buying them. In time the catalogue was expanded to meet civilian and private purchase demands.

CWC still make watches under military contracts for the UK armed forces and whilst they now make a much expanded catalogue including vintage reruns that are clearly marketed to the general public, the purpose of their designs is to match the original design philosophy and specifications. Otherwise they would just be like any other watch maker.

Incidentally, the origins of coloured Regimental watch straps was so service men could customise their watch straps by replacing the issued grey strap with one that matched their Regiments colours. Regiments had them custom made and sold them through their on base shops. This look also caught on with civilians who copied - often having no idea what the colours meant or having any affiliation to the unit whose colours they were wearing.


----------



## spartan6

figured I would add to this. Replaced the mineral crystal with a double dome sapphire with blue AR. Using a watch gecko ribbed blue NATO. Quickly became my favorite tool quartz.


----------



## J0hnnyMac

Potter63 said:


> I totally understand that.
> In fact when I first bought the watch I was ok with the idea of fixed lugs.
> 
> However I use the watch mostly at work where often gets wet.
> 
> That made me realize how uncomfortable a wet nato strap can sometimes be (and started to look for an alternative..)
> 
> Anyway I do understand your point as well 👍


I totally get your point. I myself as a RM Commando complained to my RSM that being forced to wear a wet nato strap was abusing my human rights, whilst on operations. He sort of agreed and and gave me a sick chit for two weeks. Great times we live in..Eh?


----------



## J0hnnyMac

This is an interesting thread, seeing how people have perceived the CWC value or lack of. Myself, I'd go issued all day long and by issued I mean with the correct unit issue stamp/etch unlike many that are displayed on here and elsewhere, the nato stock code alone doesn't prove issued.. 
Anyhow, I see these versions appreciating rapidly in the coming years providing they are stamped up correctly.


----------



## Potter63

J0hnnyMac said:


> I totally get your point. I myself as a RM Commando complained to my RSM that being forced to wear a wet nato strap was abusing my human rights, whilst on operations. He sort of agreed and and gave me a sick chit for two weeks. Great times we live in..Eh?


Lucky you! 

I didn't winge about it with my colleagues so I didn't get any time off unfortunately. 

But having to constantly adjusting the strap because was getting loose when wet, proved to be rather annoying!


----------



## charger02

This has to be a joke right? Time off for strap burn? Joke or not it’s pretty funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J0hnnyMac

charger02 said:


> This has to be a joke right? Time off for strap burn? Joke or not it’s pretty funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When people post nonsense like that I can't help myself...I do worry for our future as real men though..


----------



## charger02

J0hnnyMac said:


> This is an interesting thread, seeing how people have perceived the CWC value or lack of. Myself, I'd go issued all day long and by issued I mean with the correct unit issue stamp/etch unlike many that are displayed on here and elsewhere, the nato stock code alone doesn't prove issued..
> Anyhow, I see these versions appreciating rapidly in the coming years providing they are stamped up correctly.


I can sort of agree. However not everyone has an opportunity to purchase an issued watch and current CWC offerings make the style and heritage available to most.


----------



## charger02

Has anyone used the engraving option? I am considering purchasing a pair for my son and I and having it engraved would be an exceptional boon.


----------



## Potter63

J0hnnyMac said:


> When people post nonsense like that I can't help myself...I do worry for our future as real men though..


I feel compelled to say your comments, besides of no relevance whatsoever, suggests us that you've never had to strap a dive watch around a dry/wet suit.

We are speaking of a technicality yes. But a strap that gets loose isn't exactly ideal when in moving waters, I am sure you can grasp this concept too.

I am not sure what you mean by "real men" but I work with real people, and we are using it for real.

If that bothers you I'm afraid an open forum maybe difficult for you to digest... 
Having the "correct stamp and issue number" also doesn't make it better than the others.

All CWC are excellent watches.


----------



## J0hnnyMac

charger02 said:


> I can sort of agree. However not everyone has an opportunity to purchase an issued watch and current CWC offerings make the style and heritage available to most.


I agree with your sentiment but it's still close between CWC re-issue and "Issue" regarding the prices if you look around closely on the web. People can choose what they want dependant on price/condition etc, but for myself it's too close to go for re-issue at this moment in time, hunt down a bargain/find that will likely appreciate going forward.


----------

